# Renegade Engine upgrade



## joebiplane (Mar 17, 2009)

I am looking at a Murphy Renegade that has a Rotax 532 which is shot.
The entire plane needs to me re-sone and re covered..A genuine project.
I would like to install a 4 cyl Rotax 80 hP engine. M
My question is... was there any upgrading done to the basic fusealage in order to make it stronger to use the 80-100 HP Rotax engine ? Or to accept the engine mount required for the 4 Cyl. 
If so... Is it a major operation to change the engine/
Thanks


----------

